# Game #52 (2/15): Atlanta Hawks @ Los Angeles Lakers



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Atlanta Hawks (15-34) @ Los Angeles Lakers (26-25)

Date: Wednesday, February 15th
Time: 7:30 pm

 

Starters​ 
<table align="center" border="1"><tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><script language="javascript">playerName ("Royal Ivey", "Ivey");</script>R. Ivey</td><td align="center" valign="top">J. Johnson</td><td align="center" valign="top">J. Smith</td><td align="center" valign="top">A. Harrington</td><td align="center" valign="top"><script language="javascript">playerName ("Zaza Pachulia", "Pachulia");</script>Z. Pachulia</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *3.3*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *19.6*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *8.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *18.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *11.4*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">APG *0.9*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *5.9*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *5.7*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *7*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *8.2*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">SPG *0.3*</td><td align="center" valign="top">3P% *.355*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *1.3*</td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *0.2*</td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *0.5*</td></tr></tbody></table>
<table align="center" border="1"><tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">S. Parker</td><td align="center" valign="top">K. Bryant</td><td align="center" valign="top">L. Odom
</td><td align="center" valign="top">B. Cook</td><td align="center" valign="top">K. Brown</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">








</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">PPG *11.6*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *34.9*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *13.9*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *7.8*</td><td align="center" valign="top">PPG *6*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">APG *3.1*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *4.3*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *9.3*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *3.2*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *6*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">SPG *1.7*</td><td align="center" valign="top">3P% *.336*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *5.4*</td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *0.4*</td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *0.7*</td></tr></tbody> </table>
Reserves​ 
<table align="center" border="1"><tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">J. Childress</td><td align="center" valign="top">M. Williams</td><td align="center" valign="top">S. Stoudamire</td><td align="center" valign="top">E. Batista</td><td align="center" valign="top">J. Edwards</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *8.9*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *6.8*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *9.6*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *1.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *2*</td></tr></tbody> </table> 
<table align="center" border="1"><tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">D. George</td><td align="center" valign="top">L. Walton</td><td align="center" valign="top">S. Vujacic</td><td align="center" valign="top">A. Bynum</td><td align="center" valign="top">D. Green</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">PPG *6.8*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *4.1*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *4*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *2*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *1*</td></tr></tbody></table>
​ <table class="tablehead" align="center" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1"><tbody><tr class="stathead" align="center"><td colspan="16">Western Conference Standings
</td></tr> <tr class="colhead" align="right"><td></td> <td align="left"></td> <td width="40">W</td> <td width="40">L</td> <td width="40">PCT</td> <td width="40">GB</td> <td width="40">HM</td> <td width="40">RD</td> <td width="40">CONF</td> <td width="40">DIV</td> <td width="40">PF</td> <td width="40">PA</td> <td width="40">DIFF</td> <td width="40">STRK</td> <td width="40">L10</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">1</td> <td align="left">San Antonio</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 1--> <td>40</td> <td>11</td> <td>.784</td> <td>-</td> <td><nobr>21-3</nobr></td> <td><nobr>19-8</nobr></td> <td><nobr>21-4</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-2</nobr></td> <td>94.5</td> <td>88.1</td> <td class="greenfont">+6.4</td><td><nobr>Lost 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>9-1</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">2</td> <td align="left">Phoenix</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 2--> <td>33</td> <td>17</td> <td>.660</td> <td>6 ½</td> <td><nobr>19-8</nobr></td> <td><nobr>14-9</nobr></td> <td><nobr>17-12</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-3</nobr></td> <td>106.8</td> <td>100.8</td> <td class="greenfont">+6.0</td><td><nobr>Won 2</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-3</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">3</td> <td align="left">Denver</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 3--> <td>28</td> <td>25</td> <td>.528</td> <td>13</td> <td><nobr>17-10</nobr></td> <td><nobr>11-15</nobr></td> <td><nobr>16-16</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-3</nobr></td> <td>100.6</td> <td>100.0</td> <td class="greenfont">+0.6</td><td><nobr>Won 2</nobr></td> <td><nobr>4-6</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">4</td> <td align="left">Dallas</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 4--> <td>40</td> <td>11</td> <td>.784</td> <td>-</td> <td><nobr>21-4</nobr></td> <td><nobr>19-7</nobr></td> <td><nobr>24-8</nobr></td> <td><nobr>8-2</nobr></td> <td>100.1</td> <td>92.8</td> <td class="greenfont">+7.3</td><td><nobr>Won 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>9-1</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">5</td> <td align="left">LA Clippers</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 5--> <td>30</td> <td>19</td> <td>.612</td> <td>9</td> <td><nobr>17-8</nobr></td> <td><nobr>13-11</nobr></td> <td><nobr>15-9</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-4</nobr></td> <td>97.4</td> <td>95.0</td> <td class="greenfont">+2.4</td><td><nobr>Lost 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-3</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">6</td> <td align="left">NO/Oklahoma City</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 6--> <td>28</td> <td>23</td> <td>.549</td> <td>12</td> <td><nobr>18-8</nobr></td> <td><nobr>10-15</nobr></td> <td><nobr>17-12</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-6</nobr></td> <td>92.8</td> <td>93.3</td> <td class="redfont">-0.5</td><td><nobr>Won 4</nobr></td> <td><nobr>8-2</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">7</td> <td align="left">Memphis</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 7--> <td>28</td> <td>23</td> <td>.549</td> <td>12</td> <td><nobr>15-8</nobr></td> <td><nobr>13-15</nobr></td> <td><nobr>20-13</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-6</nobr></td> <td>90.0</td> <td>87.9</td> <td class="greenfont">+2.1</td><td><nobr>Won 2</nobr></td> <td><nobr>3-7</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">*8*</td> <td align="left">*LA Lakers*</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 8--> <td>*26*</td> <td>*25*</td> <td>*.510*</td> <td>*14*</td> <td><nobr>*13-9*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*13-16*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*12-17*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*3-4*</nobr></td> <td>*98.1*</td> <td>*96.9*</td> <td class="greenfont">*+1.2*</td><td><nobr>*Won 1*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*4-6*</nobr></td> </tr> <tr><td colspan="16">







</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"></td> <td align="left">Utah</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 9--> <td>25</td> <td>27</td> <td>.481</td> <td>15 ½</td> <td><nobr>13-12</nobr></td> <td><nobr>12-15</nobr></td> <td><nobr>12-17</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-4</nobr></td> <td>90.0</td> <td>92.9</td> <td class="redfont">-2.8</td><td><nobr>Lost 2</nobr></td> <td><nobr>4-6</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"></td> <td align="left">Golden State</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 10--> <td>23</td> <td>28</td> <td>.451</td> <td>17</td> <td><nobr>14-14</nobr></td> <td><nobr>9-14</nobr></td> <td><nobr>11-17</nobr></td> <td><nobr>1-8</nobr></td> <td>99.7</td> <td>99.7</td> <td class="redfont">-0.0</td><td><nobr>Lost 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>4-6</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"></td> <td align="left">Sacramento</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 11--> <td>23</td> <td>28</td> <td>.451</td> <td>17</td> <td><nobr>17-11</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-17</nobr></td> <td><nobr>14-15</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-2</nobr></td> <td>99.0</td> <td>98.9</td> <td class="greenfont">+0.1</td><td><nobr>Won 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-4</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"></td> <td align="left">Minnesota</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 12--> <td>22</td> <td>29</td> <td>.431</td> <td>18</td> <td><nobr>14-12</nobr></td> <td><nobr>8-17</nobr></td> <td><nobr>14-19</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-5</nobr></td> <td>91.0</td> <td>92.0</td> <td class="redfont">-1.0</td><td><nobr>Lost 4</nobr></td> <td><nobr>2-8</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"></td> <td align="left">Houston</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 13--> <td>21</td> <td>30</td> <td>.412</td> <td>19</td> <td><nobr>8-16</nobr></td> <td><nobr>13-14</nobr></td> <td><nobr>9-18</nobr></td> <td><nobr>0-9</nobr></td> <td>89.8</td> <td>91.0</td> <td class="redfont">-1.2</td><td><nobr>Won 2</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-4</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"></td> <td align="left">Seattle</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 14--> <td>20</td> <td>31</td> <td>.392</td> <td>20</td> <td><nobr>12-14</nobr></td> <td><nobr>8-17</nobr></td> <td><nobr>8-20</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-4</nobr></td> <td>102.3</td> <td>106.8</td> <td class="redfont">-4.6</td><td><nobr>Lost 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>3-7</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"></td> <td align="left">Portland</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 15--> <td>18</td> <td>32</td> <td>.360</td> <td>21 ½</td> <td><nobr>12-13</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-19</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-20</nobr></td> <td><nobr>3-8</nobr></td> <td>88.8</td> <td>96.4</td> <td class="redfont">-7.6</td><td><nobr>Won 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>4-6</nobr></td></tr></tbody></table>


Upcoming Games:

February 21st - vs.







<!-- / message --><!-- sig --> - FSN

February 23rd - vs.







- TNT

February 24th - @







- ESPN

 February 26th - vs.







<!-- / message --><!-- sig --> - ESPN

February 28th - vs.







<!-- / message --><!-- sig --> - FSN​


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Gotta win.. Cant afford to fall back to .500..


----------



## bluedawgalex (Aug 1, 2005)

a must win!!!! this is of the worst teams in the NBA!! we cant lose!


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Lakers by more then 10 ,LakerMike guarenteed.


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

Hawks are a team that could easily win if they are taken lightly. Should be able to go into the all-star break w/ a win tho.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

I am going to get extremely angry if we lose...

Livingroom lamp...watch out....


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

These are the kind of games we love to lose. And really, the Hawks are not all that bad. If they would have drafted Chris Paul, they would have a playoff spot right now.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Lakers should win this one, but for some reason I have a bad feeling about this one.


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Hopefully we come out on top, but the way we've been playing as of late a loss to possibly the worst team in the league seems very achievable.


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

As long as we get easy looks in the paint and not settle for outside jumpers then it should be an easy win. During the run the Jazz made last night all we were doing was shooting fade-away jumpers.


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

Lakers better win this one...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I will kick down a wall if we dont win this one! :curse: 

we should blow them out by 20 at least..


----------



## Fracture (Mar 31, 2004)

Must. Win.


Or else...


----------



## -BasketBallBoy- (Jan 22, 2006)

I know the Lakers will win,I think the Lakers will win,I hope the Lakers will win,I wish the Lakers will win,I pray the Lakers will win. :banana:


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

They should win this one. However, after blowing that big lead in the Utah game...you never know!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

This game is important. Lakers need to win. 

I say Atlanta by 6.

Hope i'm wrong.


----------



## City_Dawg (Jul 25, 2004)

Lakers by six, but of course not without draing the ire of Laker fans


DO NOT DROP THE BALL KWAME!

I think im gonna be a Kwame fan now, i'll adopt him. Now go be a garbage man, Kwame!


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

You know how it is...Lakers take a commanding lead in the half and will barely win the game by 4 points. I'm not surprised if this happens. Anyway, gotta end the first half of the season with a positive note and get this win..


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

We need to win this game to be over .500 before the break.
Before the season began I dont think any 'experts' picked the Lakers to be over 500 at the break...


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

BREAKING NEWS: Lamar Odom will wear a headband tonight.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Ahhhhhh a Lamar headband... I feel bad about this game


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Kobe shoots 4 seconds into the game and is fouled. Must be going for 82.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Wow what a start........Kwame showing up in staples center tonight!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Heck of a start.. 20-8 lead.. All the Starters have scored.. :clap: Now let's not see a letdown..


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

K. Brown makes a 15-foot jumper in the lane. Assist: K. Bryant

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: What a joke


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Great Great Great!!!!


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Wow Kobe has to stop taking so many threes. It's getting pretty annoying.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

kwame for 8 kicking azz


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Wtf was that by Kobe...god. 3 quarters to go. Kobe has to start making better plays and less threes.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

End 1st: Lakers 33 - Hawks 23

Cook: 5 pts, 3 boards, 2 dimes
Odom: 8 pts, 1 board, 2 dimes
Kwame: 8 pts, 3 boards, 2 fouls
Smush: 2 pts, 3 dimes
Kobe: 10 pts, 4 dimes


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Defense anybody?


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Wow... its a 6 point lead now


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Lol can't even hold a respectable lead against the freakin Hawks.


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Phil Is A ****ing Moron Call A Timeout


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

They were playing so pretty but it's down to a 1 pt game.. Phil has the Sasha, Kobe, Devean, LO, Bynum lineup in :sigh:


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Hawks on a 18-5 run... lead down to 1


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

I really dislike Phil's rotations and timeout calls. He acts as if he is coaching a veteran team.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

PATHETIC.. Tied at 39.. What is PHil doing?


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

tied game


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Now he calls a timeout...


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

kobe fukin dikhead.. why is he taking so many 3's.. disgusting


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

ShowTimeLakers2005 said:


> kobe fukin dikhead.. why is he taking so many 3's.. disgusting


Because that's what the defense is giving him.. Oh well.. 15 pts 5 assists and yet he's taking too many 3's.. He can never win..


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Laker defense sucks balls. Hawks are getting so many easy layups.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Umm now we have.. Smush, Sasha, Devean, LO, Kwame 

Phil is such a god damn moron.. He gets paid that much to do this little? :curse:


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

I miss Chris Mihm. He at least gave us an inside presence on the offense.


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

I agree, Phil is seriously overpaid to do his job.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Good pass by Kobe... Kobe 7 assists so far...


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Finally, some life and defense out there.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Whoo sick dunk by Kobe....
Runny TUriaf is very energized on the bench at all times... I love that


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Kobe with another dunk and 8 assists. Just need to step up that team defense.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Halftime: Lakers 57 - Hawks 53


```
Name  	Min  	FG  	3Pt  	FT  	Off  	Reb  	Ast  	TO  	Stl  	Blk  	PF  	Pts 
Cook 	15 	3-5 	1-1 	0-0 	2 	4 	3 	0 	0 	0 	1 	7 
Odom 	21 	4-7 	0-0 	0-0 	0 	1 	2 	1 	0 	0 	3 	8 
Brown 	13 	4-4 	0-0 	0-0 	2 	3 	0 	0 	0 	0 	3 	8 
Parker 	15 	1-3 	0-1 	0-0 	0 	0 	4 	1 	3 	0 	0 	2 
Bryant 	23 	8-15 	3-7 	2-2 	0 	1 	8 	2 	0 	0 	1 	21 
George 	11 	4-5 	1-1 	0-0 	0 	1 	0 	0 	0 	0 	1 	9 
Vujacic 10 	0-4 	0-2 	2-2 	0 	1 	4 	0 	1 	0 	0 	2 
Walton 	0 	0-0 	0-0 	0-0 	0 	0 	1 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 
Bynum 	5 	0-0 	0-0 	0-0 	0 	1 	0 	0 	0 	2 	0 	0 
Totals 	113 	24-43 	5-12 	4-4 	4 	12 	21 	4 	4 	2 	9 	57 
Percentages: 	  	.558 	.417 	1.000 	  	Team Rebounds: 2
```


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

At least Kobe won't be going for 81


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Joe Johnson 10 assists, Kobe 8 assists and is only half time. Who says shooting guards can't pass?


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

This team sucks.


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Expect a dissapointing loss. Good night all.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

upsanddowns said:


> This team sucks.


i think you should shut up and wait till the regulation ends..how about that?


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

TheATLien said:


> Joe Johnson 10 assists, Kobe 8 assists and is only half time. Who says shooting guards can't pass?



I thought he was a Pg :wink:


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

upsanddowns said:


> Expect a dissapointing loss. Good night all.


Who are you anyways? lol... first timeIsee you here...

Go to sleep....


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Layup here.. layup there.. layup from outta Staples Center..


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

How did Kobe make that?


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

turiaf baby


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Turiaf gets knocked down :curse:

Flagrant 1 on Ronny!


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

What kind of foul was that??????????????
Ronny is seriously injured and still looking for his first nba point


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

End 3rd: Lakers 84 - Hawks 83

Cook: 12 pts, 5 boards, 5 dimes (career high), 1 block, 3 fouls
Lamar: 8 pts, 1 board, 2 dimes, 4 fouls
Kwame: 10 pts, 3 boards, 4 fouls
Smush: 3 pts (1/7), 6 dimes, 3 steals
Kobe: 29 pts, 8 dimes
George: 14 pts, 2 boards
Bynum: 2 pts, 2 boards, 2 blocks
Walton: 1 foul
Vujacic: 2 pts, 4 assists
Turiaf: 2 pts (2/4 FT) - Congrats on your points dude!!!


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

Ronny with his first 2 points in NBA


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

I love how the Lakers are with Ronny.... when hes there he makes them get pumped up and seem like a real team...


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Sasha and Luke in.. What happens? Lead gone, Lakers falling apart.. Good god..


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

STOP THE DAMN LAYUPS!!!

We're missing Mihm like crazy right now.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Down 5.. is it over now? :laugh:

WTF? Lakers only have 16 boards and Cook is leading the team with 5? That's wrong right?


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

sasha and luke together means cutting our own throat.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Odom's game is becoming more and more pathetic. He and Walton might as well just sit down on the defensive end, because they contribute nothing.

We're going to lose to one of the worst teams in the league at home, after leading by 15 points. Way to go boys, way to go.

Lamar Odom is the most overpaid player in the league. Penny Hardaway produces more than Lamar and Penny isn't even playing.

Make a trade damnit! Get Odom out of here!


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

What happened? Who won?


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

we cannot win close games this year.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

where are Lamar and smush today. fuking jackazzes


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Shadyballa8D13 said:


> What happened? Who won?


Hawks are up 5.. still a bit to go but it's a layup contest for Atlanta..

Kobe clanks a 3.. WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ENOUGH THREES!!!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Wow... just wow...


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Hawks shoot in the paint, Lakers shoot 3s.

Thats the reason why they're up.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Down by 7 to the Atlanta Hawks at Staples Center. Wow


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

all 5 shots taken are 3pts and are misses


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

Nice board by Izzo...


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Kobe gets the rebound and shoots it in the paint. Surprise, surprise! They score.

Enough 3s! Get to the paint, theyre out of fouls!!!


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

3 point play... missed the free-throw.


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

I don't know why they all are so caught up on shooting 3's tonight.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Smush with another 3...LOL. THis is pathetic. Please get in the lane!!!!


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

Although Atlanat is forcing them to do that, by sagging off them.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Forget it.. Such a mediocre team.. Ballgame!


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

put bynum in atleast he can make layups.. why are we shooting 3's why cant these people just go to the hoop. fuk


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Childress' three...game over.

This team is disgraceful. Does anyone know how to box out or drive to the basket?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

The MAMBA said:


> I don't know why they all are so caught up on shooting 3's tonight.


Rudy T with just Kobe = Phil Jackson with just Kobe

Or else I could just say they installed the Rudy T 3PT system.. It includes no defense!


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

I guess the Lakers are intimidated by the shot blocking ability of pachulia and harrington.


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

Man, Kobe missed the reverse...at least he made up for it with the steal. He does play some damn good defense. He has played Joe Johnson well ALL night long.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

We cant make 3 pt's, 15 foooters, layups and even free throws


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

11 of 21 at the line tonight.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

FT shoooting.

We deserve to lose this game.


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

Kobe missed 2 free-throws...just isn't falling tonight.


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

Nice play BRYANT!!!


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

Make the damn free-throw.


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

Let's go Izzo...get your team together.


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

HallOfFamer said:


> FT shoooting.
> 
> We deserve to lose this game.


Let's not go that far. There is still 4 minutes left.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Cook gets a dunk and is fouled!

makes it and the lead is 5.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

The MAMBA said:


> Let's not go that far. There is still 4 minutes left.


Yeah I know, but you know how close games get to your emotions.


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

Damn Kobe...nice move. He wants his signature reverse dunk...badly.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

LOL @ Ronny. :laugh:

Dude is a cheeleader on the sidelines.


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

HallOfFamer said:


> Yeah I know, but you know how close games get to your emotions.


I feel you, just got to keep a warrior's mentality. BTW you see the color Izzo is rocking on his sneaks? FIYAH...


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

HallOfFamer said:


> LOL @ Ronny. :laugh:
> 
> Dude is a cheeleader on the sidelines.


I love his enthusiasm...kid gets excited.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

lead is cut down to 5,

I guess harrington fouled out.

kobe shoots 2 free thors after timeout.. he can cut the lead to 3


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

FTs just arent going down tonight.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Kobe makes 1 out of 2 free throws and the lead is 4 with 2:41 left.


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

God damn guys...just free-throws. keep your head in it.


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

On the real...
Ivey can play. I'd say he is better than Tyronne Lue.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Odom hits a 3!


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

lead cut to 4


----------



## i_like_the_hawks (Feb 2, 2006)

in a dog fight with the hawks in he 4th quarter is not where you want to be. AND 1 MARVIN! :banana:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Another ****ing layup.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

odom..you fuk up..its too late to make any shots..cook just screwed up


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Defense hasnt been there all night.


----------



## i_like_the_hawks (Feb 2, 2006)

how many free throws has kobe taken tonight? how many has he made?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Kobe, what the **** is a matter with you? Why is a free throw so hard to make?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

We have the dumbest team in the NBA.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Damn Kobe is 6-12 Fts , wtf?


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

*PLAYOFF DREAMS ARE BECOMING WHAT IT IS....A DREAM*


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Odom hits. 109-107


----------



## i_like_the_hawks (Feb 2, 2006)

HAHAHA, what happened to SMUSH


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Smush blew the dunk. Horrible, he had it, the tie was right there. My goodness.


----------



## i_like_the_hawks (Feb 2, 2006)

YEAH BABY! :twave: josh smith its the man


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

22.7 sec left. Haws has the ball. they call timeout.

its over folks..


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Bwahahahah.. That was the name of the season on that play :rofl: .. Steal (a game), then miss a chance on the dunk, Kobe trips, then lose a game in the loss column :rofl:


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

wow just wow, how can smush miss that dunk/ game over


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

I know what happens. Kobes goes for 3 and CLANGS


----------



## essaywhuman (Aug 10, 2005)

We still have a chance but I don't think we're gonna pull this out.
Real hard to be a Laker fan these days. I'm always thinking they'll turn it around at some point during the year but it just isn't happening.

And freaking Smush and Kobe can't hit FTs.


----------



## i_like_the_hawks (Feb 2, 2006)

Clank


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Thats game. .500 heading to the All Star Break.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

That was the worst play I have seen all year.

People want Kobe to pass the ball? HAAA!!!

Smush Parker = loser


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

CLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANK!!!

Worst loss of the year..

*Sits on his *** like the rest of the ownership*


----------



## i_like_the_hawks (Feb 2, 2006)

dont feel too bad guys, i think josh smith blocked smush. he is a really good blocker. you till have a chance, the hawks have the nack of losing by 1 point.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Most demoralizing loss of the year.

This team doesn't suck. This franchise sucks. I don't think I've seen a more pathetic group of idiots on a court together.

Losses to the Bobcats, Hawks and crippled Pacers. I could go on all day about how awful this team is.

Matter of fact, if Kobe requested a trade and got traded, I wouldn't be a fan of the Lakers anymore. I'd follow him. He seems to be the only one on this team who gives half a **** about winning.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

+17 in rebounds for the Hawks.

We are sorely missing Mihm. That small lineup at the end of didnt do much for the rebounding either.


----------



## i_like_the_hawks (Feb 2, 2006)

the hawks beat the pistons and the spurs too, think how they must feel. thats only the hawks 4th road win.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

i_like_the_hawks said:


> the hawks beat the pistons and the spurs too, think how they must feel. thats only the hawks 4th road win.


Congrats to your team but dont gloat too much.. It's horrible watching this team..


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

What did I tell you all...expect another dissapointing loss. WHATEVAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

It needs 7 games over .500 to make the playoffs.

You need more practice on FT in the 2nd half.


----------



## i_like_the_hawks (Feb 2, 2006)

hey man, i guess the hawks were just too much for the lakers to handle. they are getting better. the lakers are getting worse.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Final: Hawks 114 - Lakers 110


```
Name  	Min  	FG  	3Pt  	FT  	Off  	Reb  	Ast  	TO  	Stl  	Blk  	PF  	Pts 
Cook 	35 	5-10 	2-3 	3-3 	4 	6 	5 	2 	0 	1 	4 	15 
Odom 	34 	7-12 	2-2 	1-2 	1 	3 	3 	3 	0 	0 	5 	17 
Brown 	18 	5-5 	0-0 	0-0 	2 	3 	0 	0 	0 	0 	4 	10 
Parker 	33 	1-9 	0-5 	1-4 	1 	2 	7 	1 	5 	0 	1 	3 
Bryant 	47 	14-28 	5-14 	6-12 	2 	3 	9 	4 	2 	0 	3 	39 
Turiaf 	2 	0-0 	0-0 	2-4 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	2 
Walton 	8 	1-1 	0-0 	0-0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	2 	2 
George 	32 	7-11 	2-4 	0-0 	1 	4 	3 	0 	1 	1 	3 	16 
Vujacic 17 	1-7 	0-4 	2-2 	0 	2 	4 	0 	1 	0 	2 	4 
Bynum 	10 	1-1 	0-0 	0-0 	0 	2 	1 	0 	0 	2 	0 	2 
Totals 	236 	42-84 	11-32 	15-27 	11 	25 	32 	10 	9 	4 	24 	110 
Percentages: 	  .500 	.344 	.556 	  	Team Rebounds: 12
```
God damn.. Joe Johnson had 20 pts and 15 assists.. Josh Smith 21 pts and 15 boards..


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Losing to the Hawks, i cant help but laughing here! *sign* playoff anyone?


----------



## essaywhuman (Aug 10, 2005)

i_like_the_hawks said:


> the hawks beat the pistons and the spurs too, think how they must feel. thats only the hawks 4th road win.


But we had you guys down 15 in the 1st and had so many opportunities to win at the end. But you know what, I don't get as frustrated after these terrible losses as I used to. Always be optimistic guys!
:banana:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

:hurl: :hurl: :hurl: :hurl: :hurl: :hurl: :hurl: :hurl: :hurl: :hurl: :hurl: :hurl: :hurl: :hurl: :hurl: :hurl: :hurl: :hurl: :hurl: :hurl: :hurl: :hurl: :hurl:


----------



## i_like_the_hawks (Feb 2, 2006)

great numbers.


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

Ouch... bad games for both of the LA teams tonight.

Taking too many 3's definitely killed the Lakers tonight... but despite this rather embarrassing loss I still believe (even as a Clippers fan) that the Lakers will make it to the playoffs and give their opponent a run for their money.


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> i think you should shut up and wait till the regulation ends..how about that?


K I did shut up and waited till the end of regulation. Can I say Lakers suck now? K I'll say it, "The Lakers suck"


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

:rofl: @ 3PT Rudy Ball.. We even have the no defense special.. Seriously guys.. This team is no better than last year's.. Just lucky they are .500.. That's still not acceptable.. Phil's lazy *** coaching is unacceptable.. Any other coach would be fired for their lazyness. Ridiculous!


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

M-Blade said:


> Ouch... bad games for both of the LA teams tonight.
> 
> Taking too many 3's definitely killed the Lakers tonight... but despite this rather embarrassing loss I still believe (even as a Clippers fan) that the Lakers will make it to the playoffs and give their opponent a run for their money.


Thats nice word, but i do believe defense & bad FTs are the reasons why we lost here. And at least we still at 8th seed, im not losing my hope yet   :curse:


----------



## i_like_the_hawks (Feb 2, 2006)

you guys complain to much. at least your .500


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Phil needs to ban the 3 ball from everyone except for Cook.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Maybe the break will help us come into a different feel...

Please?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

i_like_the_hawks said:


> you guys complain to much. at least your .500


We just lost to a team with fans who say stuff like this!

Ahhhh!!!! :curse:


----------



## i_like_the_hawks (Feb 2, 2006)

if you guys get into the playoffs it will be against either the mavs or the spurs. better hope for the mavs. at least kobe can score a lot of points on the mavs usually.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

was it me or felt like the entire team was playing like they are all going to get traded


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

onelakerfan said:


> was it me or felt like the entire team was playing like they are all going to get traded


Traded? What trade? Didnt ya know we dont wanna trade? Didnt ya? No seriously.. Didnt ya?


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

The thing that scares me about this Laker team is that they have been pretty healthy for most of the year and are only .500 at the break.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Laker Freak: What's the Lakers record when you make game threads? Just curious because they seem to like losing more when you do it.. (And no I'm not doing it again!).. Maybe someone else should start up after the Break and see if it turns them around? Actually forget that.. nothing will :rofl:


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Brian34Cook said:


> Laker Freak: What's the Lakers record when you make game threads? Just curious because they seem to like losing more when you do it.. (And no I'm not doing it again!).. Maybe someone else should start up after the Break and see if it turns them around? Actually forget that.. nothing will :rofl:



2-4, and if the Lakers lose to Portland I will stop doing them.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Hmmm where to start..............This team just looked dead tonight Especially Smush not even putting a damn hand in peoples faces. Get your contract guareenteed and you pull this out? If I was Kobe id stop passing the damn ball too, When he passes we lose WTF Odom had a good game but he only grabbed 3 boards? This team is so damn lucky that its All star break....Phil do what you must.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Lakermike05 said:


> Hmmm where to start..............This team just looked dead tonight Especially Smush not even putting a damn hand in peoples faces. Get your contract guareenteed and you pull this out? If I was Kobe id stop passing the damn ball too, When he passes we lose WTF Odom had a good game but he only grabbed 3 boards? This team is so damn lucky that its All star break....Phil do what you must.


Hmm, alot of people keep saying that Kobe shouldn't pass the ball anymore, because he did pass the ball this game (season high in assists) and they lost. Last time I checked, passing is only important on offense, and correct me if I'm wrong but I believe the Lakers put up 110 points of 50% shooting. Kobe's passing and the Lakers offense, had nothing to do with this loss...


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

S-Star said:


> Hmm, alot of people keep saying that Kobe shouldn't pass the ball anymore, because he did pass the ball this game (season high in assists) and they lost. Last time I checked, passing is only important on offense, and correct me if I'm wrong but I believe the Lakers put up 110 points of 50% shooting. Kobe's passing and the Lakers offense, had nothing to do with this loss...


Yea i agree, The lost came straight from the lack of hustle and heart.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Lakermike05 said:


> Yea i agree, The lost came straight from the lack of hustle and heart.


Partially... And don't get me wrong I'm not coming here to be a hater or a troll, because I'm sort of in the same boat with you guys with my team (Kings) as far as dissapointing losses are concerned. But what I think it is, is a simple matter of basketball IQ. Example, Smush on that last play, you have somebody trailing you, and that guy is Josh Smith (yeah the one that can jump out the roof) you have to be smart enough to go for the TWO-Handed dunk. Go for the two hander, you most likely get fouled, plus the bucket, Hawks would have folded, game over. (BTW, replay showed that Smush flat out missed it, he was unable to hold onto the ball and it hit off the back rim) Too many times I see the Lakers down by 4 or 5 and they want to hit that dagger, that BIG shot sooo bad. The three ball. That they sometimes forget that it's ONLY 1 point more than a 2... It's a simple matter of basketball IQ... Or for example Lamar Odom... Lakers get a bucket, and Harrington is WIDE OPEN at the end of the court, Lamar just left him there, fouled him, and Harrington drained them both...


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

What can we say more? *sign* Lets forget this game, enjoy the All Stars Weekend and hope we will be better next time...


----------



## bluedawgalex (Aug 1, 2005)

This Was A Must Win Im Really Disappointed In Our Team... It Would Have Been Great To Be At Least Some Games Over .500 But I Hope We Can Pick Up The Slack After The All Star Break..its Great To See Odom Scoring Again.. But As We Can See From 2nite's Game It Wasnt Enough.. I Mean Lets Face It Our Record Is At .500 At The All Star Break.. We Could Have Been Worse..lets Hope For The Best...


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

We Need Mihm Back!!!


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Oh **** yo. Josh Smith 21/15/3. Damn. Put him on the Sophomore team, Stern!!!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This team didn't rebound worth a damn last night and it was disgraceful to watch. Seeing Odom, Brown, George, Cook and company just look around while their men grabbed rebounds was disgraceful. 

Oh and Sasha Vujacic is the worst guard in the NBA. I mean I still haven't seen him hit a 3 pointer, yet that's all he shoots.


----------



## City_Dawg (Jul 25, 2004)

Alright, i guess i gonna say y piece, i usually dont say alot but i am now


WHAT THE **** WAS THAT?

Why does this team CONTINUE to take so many 3 pointers, especially, YOU ARE NOT THE DALLAS MAVERICS, TAKE IT TO THE FREAKING RACK! Who was the center for the Hawks? Who i ask? Who? I couldnt believe what i was seeing. At least for 5 possesions in a row back to back, Lakers shoot a 3,miss, Hawks take iy inside, freethrow or lay-up. STOP GOING FOR THE GODDAMN HOMERUN, GO FOR THE 2 POINTER

And how do the lakers get outrebounded? HOW? ****ing Joe Johnson is allowed to run the length of the floor for an UNCONTESTED LAYUP,LAYUP A ****ING LAYUP!AT THE END OF THE GAME!

Missed freethrows, Missed dunks, im lucky i still even have a tv cuz i nearly threw my remote at the damn thing

And Smush Parker needs to be taken out back and shot, right between his damn eyes.Boy i wanted so bad to be sitting right above the tunnel as these pussies are walking off the court so i can spit on all thier faces, everyone, they dont deserve no ****ing break, none of em.

Im sick and tired of the lack of effort on defense, im sick and tired of wondering WHY THIS TEAM CAN NOT PLAY IN THE 3RD QUARTER! And i am sick and tired of this bull****, ultraconservative approach that mangement has taken to "rebuild" this team. Jerry Buss is on these poker shows, blowing wads of cash, that son of a ***** better call mitch or his son Jim because at the rate this is going, the ******* aint gonna have enough money for a $2 whore because laker fans will NOT stand for this and will not pay for it. 

Unacceptable.


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> We have the dumbest team in the NBA.


Are you serious? Ever heard of the New York Knicks?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

The MAMBA said:


> Are you serious? Ever heard of the New York Knicks?



The Knicks have lost most of there games because they lack far more in the talent department than the Lakers...

The Lakers have lost 6 or 7? because they end up doing something stupid in the final minutes and blow leads to teams like the Hawks, etc.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

we suck...


----------



## Blink4 (Jan 17, 2005)

HKF said:


> Oh and Sasha Vujacic is the worst guard in the NBA. I mean I still haven't seen him hit a 3 pointer, yet that's all he shoots.


I agree. He gives me hope that I can play NBA ball.


----------

